# MMA Stars when they were young - Funny!



## Mariachi (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.borilacki-klub.com/?p=5929


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha Fedor's expression still hasn't changed, Matt Hughes had an insane mullet and Tito looked like the kid in Mad Max that threw the spiked boomerang about.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Mariachi said:


> http://www.borilacki-klub.com/?p=5929


No way, this is the greatest ever. AHAHA some of those are hilarious! 

Great find bro.

+Rep


----------



## Mariachi (Jan 9, 2010)

Wanderlei is the best!


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Hughes has got to be the funniest. Suspenders and a mullet.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Was Tito raised by hippies?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The 2 best by far are Hughs....what a hillbilly look at the mullet, and then The Diaz bros.....I think their pic sums the both of them up pretty well overall....times change but overall attitutes seem the same....LOL...

Good find....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hughes was definitely the schools baddest mofo with his suspenders and mullet.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hughes was so stylin with that killer mullet. I hope one of those websites dedicated to epic mullets includes that pic.

Brock was an adorable baby.....what happened?

[email protected] little smiling Marquardt resting his head on a pair of boxing gloves.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Matt Hughes' mullet is epic.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Can you imagine that Wandy could actually be the guy that got picked at in school? :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Leed said:


> Can you imagine that Wandy could actually be the guy that got picked at in school? :thumb02:


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

hendo looks crazy in the first picture.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GMK13 said:


> hendo looks crazy in the first picture.


He gets an honorable mention after Hughes for the worst hair.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

And for awesome suspenders.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> And for awesome suspenders.


Did I do something dumb again?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ah... no? I don't think so? I was talking about Hughes, not Hendo, if the wording was confusing.

I mean those suspenders, that shirt, and that hair. Totally 80's.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Whats with the questionable pose in Forrest's picture?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Machida reminded me of the little asian boy from Bloodsport. Not because they look alike, but because he is obviously the Golden Child.

Plus, tell he his dad doesn't look like Tanaka


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

the diaz brothers old pics always get me

also young fedor is just badassery


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

There's the full Wandy pic 

Caterpillar smoking a pipe behind him!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Didn't know Tito grew up in a jungle... is his real name Mowgli?


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> There's the full Wandy pic
> 
> Caterpillar smoking a pipe behind him!


That's a cobra with its tongue out. :laugh: Somehow I don't think that kid ever got picked on...


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Was Tito raised by hippies?


His parents were drug addicts. 

I don't know if ginger Forrest intended to go for the gay porn look, but he certainly succeeded in doing so. lol


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Tito looks something between Tarzan, and the "worlds strongest kid" Little Hercules.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The little boy body builder is sad...

Back on topic, The mullet was epic, Diaz bros crack me up still mug shotting when they were like 5, and Cro Cop cracks me up, I knew he was a fan of Jean Claude Van Dame, but seriously?!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Matt Hughes pic juuuuuuuuuuuust might become my new avy.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

EPIC FIND!!!!!!!!!!

+rep


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Something tells me they got the wrong pic for young Rampage.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Matt Hughes pic juuuuuuuuuuuust might become my new avy.


*prays*


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Something tells me they got the wrong pic for young Rampage.


Yeah I thought the same thing. It's gonna give fuel to his all black people look alike comments lol.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

jasvll said:


> Something tells me they got the wrong pic for young Rampage.


Indeed. Can your chin really get twice as big from high school? :confused02:


----------

